# ارشادات الصوم



## candy shop (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*بمناسبة صوم الميلاد ...كل عام وأنتم بخير 
 بركة الصوم تكون معنا كلنا آمين

 أرشادات للصوم المقبول
 من كتاب سلسلة الوسائط الروحية لقداسة البابا شنودة
 الصوم فى تعريفه البسيط هو ذبيحة حب مقدمة لله 
 ولذلك سأنبهك لبعض الأرشادات البسيطة التى تتبعها فى صومك لتحاول ان يكون صوم مقبول امام الله وقد وردت هذه الأرشادات فى كتاب (سلسلة الوسائط الروحية ) لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث : 
 1. أعلم جيدا ان ليس كل صوم مقبول امام الله . فلا تقل صمت ولم استفد روحيا . فربما تكون اصوامك بطريقة غير روحية او انك صائم وتحيا فى الخطية ... إذن علينا ان نعرف كيف نصوم . 
 2. كثيرون من الناس يهتمون فى الصوم بشكلياته او انهم يفهمونه على انه مجرد الطعام النباتى او انهم لا يهتمون بالجانب الروحى فى الصوم ولهؤلاء نقول لهم إن تعريف الصوم من جهه الجسد هو الأمتناع عن الطعام فترة معينه من الوقت )الأنقطاع عن الأكل ) يعقبها طعام خالى من الدسم الحيوانى . 
 3. فهل تمارس هذا الأنقطاع عن الطعام والشراب ؟؟ وهل تصل فيه الى مرحلة الجوع وتحتملها ؟؟؟ هذا هو التدريب الأول ... أعنى الجوع 
 وعندما تجوع تشعر بألم الفقراء الذين ليس لديهم ما يأكلونه فتشفق عليهم وتعطيهم 
 4. البعد عما تشتهيه ..... وهنا أضع امامك ملاحظتين : الأولى انك لا تطلب اصنافا معينة تلذ لك والثانية انه لو وضعت امامك الأصناف التى تشتهيها دون ان تطلب لا تملأ شهوتك منها . خذ قليلا واترك الباقى واضبط نفسك . 
 5. ليتك تتدرج فى الصوم حتى تصل ليس فقط إلى الجسد الجائع بل إلى الجسد الزاهد ... بحيث يزهد جسدك هذه المتع التى تقدمها الأطعمة ... ان عنصر المنع يبدأ اولا ولكنك حينما تدرب نفسك عليه وتعتاده حينئذ لا تبذل مجهودا لتمنع نفسك لآنك تكون قد ذهدت هذا الذى كنت تشتهيه أولا . 
 إذاً اهم ما فى الصوم هو فترة الأنقطاع التى تحددها مع اب اعترافك والبعد عن اى طعام شهى لديك بل والذهد عن الطعام نفسه وهذا ياتى بالتدريب والتدريج 




 فهل تمارس هذا الأنقطاع عن الطعام والشراب ؟؟ وهل تصل فيه الى مرحلة الجوع وتحتملها ؟؟؟ هذا هو التدريب الأول ... أعنى الجوع 
 وعندما تجوع تشعر بألم الفقراء الذين ليس لديهم ما يأكلونه فتشفق عليهم وتعطيهم
​
 
منقول *


----------



## happy angel (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*ميرسى حبيبتى أرشادات جميلة
كل سنه وانتى طيبه*​


----------



## kalimooo (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*فهل تمارس هذا الأنقطاع عن الطعام والشراب ؟؟ وهل تصل فيه الى مرحلة الجوع وتحتملها ؟؟؟ هذا هو التدريب الأول ... أعنى الجوع *
 *وعندما تجوع تشعر بألم الفقراء الذين ليس لديهم ما يأكلونه فتشفق عليهم وتعطيهم

بدون هذه النعمة 

صومنا يعد نوع من الحمية

مشطكورة كاندي
*


----------



## الروح النارى (27 نوفمبر 2010)

candy shop قال:


> *
> *
> ​*الصوم فى تعريفه البسيط هو ذبيحة حب مقدمة لله *​*
> *


 

*شــــــــكرااا*
*كاندى*

*ليعطينا الرب صوما مقبولا*

*و كل سنة وانتى طيبة*​


----------



## النهيسى (27 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع روحى جميل جداا
شكرا .. سلام ونعمه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا 
ميرسى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (28 نوفمبر 2010)

ميرسى كاندى على الارشادات الجميلة  

كل سنه وانتى طيبه يا قمر ​


----------



## candy shop (17 فبراير 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى حبيبتى أرشادات جميلة
> كل سنه وانتى طيبه*​[/QUOTE]
> 
> شكراااااااااا ليكى هابى حبيبتى
> ...


----------



## candy shop (17 فبراير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> *فهل تمارس هذا الأنقطاع عن الطعام والشراب ؟؟ وهل تصل فيه الى مرحلة الجوع وتحتملها ؟؟؟ هذا هو التدريب الأول ... أعنى الجوع *
> *وعندما تجوع تشعر بألم الفقراء الذين ليس لديهم ما يأكلونه فتشفق عليهم وتعطيهم
> 
> بدون هذه النعمة
> ...



شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يبارك خدمتك كليمو​


----------



## candy shop (17 فبراير 2011)

الروح النارى قال:


> *شــــــــكرااا*
> *كاندى*
> 
> *ليعطينا الرب صوما مقبولا*
> ...



امين

شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله
 
 ربنا يبارك
​


----------



## candy shop (17 فبراير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع روحى جميل جداا
> شكرا .. سلام ونعمه​


شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يبارك خدمتك نهيسى​


----------



## candy shop (17 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> ميرسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


شكرااااااااااا ليك يا كوكو

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## candy shop (17 فبراير 2011)

صوفيا مجدى قال:


> ميرسى كاندى على الارشادات الجميلة
> 
> كل سنه وانتى طيبه يا قمر ​



شكراااااااااااااااا ليكى حبيبتى 

وانتى طيبه 
​


----------

